# How Long Will My Future Last?



## Debby (Oct 30, 2014)

So how afraid are you of knowing the future?  Hmmm?

I just did a couple of life expectancy calculators and got a range of between 90 years to 97 years.  Now maybe for some folks that sounds like a good thing, but you know, I watched my two aunts, this year, die at the age of 91 and 92 and after that, I decided that I'd make my 'mental reservation' for 85 years.  So I'm a little miffed but I'm also in a quandary as a result.  

On the one hand, I eat right, get adequate health supporting exercise and all with a view to feeling good in my skin while I'm here, if you know what I mean.  The downside sounds like I should maybe open my mind up to the possibility of going well past my chosen 'best before date'.

So folks, anyone interested in knowing when you're likely to check out?  Or is that one crystal ball that you don't want to peek into the heart of?

http://bodyandhealth.canada.com/health_tools.asp?t=10&text_id=2974&channel_id=10

http://gosset.wharton.upenn.edu/mortality/perl/CalcForm.html

(I got a high reading with one of the above and a low reading with the other)


----------



## Lee (Oct 31, 2014)

93 for the first and 85 for the second. I did not think I would score that high. Don't see some of the logic in the second test such as the question as to who drives the car whether male or female.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2014)

100.5   and 92


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm just content to know that my future will last as long as I do. A perfect match.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm sorry - I gave up playing with crystal balls for Lent ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I'm sorry - I gave up playing with crystal balls for Lent ...



How did Crystal feel about THAT??  ops1:


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> How did Crystal feel about THAT??  ops1:



S/he wasn't very happy ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2014)

97 and 94.  But with the second I had to pick a state and couldn't pick retired either.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 31, 2014)

My test shows 79.50 years.  I turned 90 last April.  Go figure.    I'm WAY ahead of the game.


----------



## Debby (Oct 31, 2014)

Falcon said:


> My test shows 79.50 years.  I turned 90 last April.  Go figure.    I'm WAY ahead of the game.




Well looks like there's a problem with accuracy (and prophecy?) on these things.  I think QuickSilver's was the best outcome, depending of course on whether that's the outcome she was looking for.  I think I did one once that was put out by an insurance company and mine was about 97 on that one.  I'd think that theirs would be based on actuarial stats and so would be inclined to be more accurate but unfortunately can't seem to find it.  I remember it had questions about level of exercise and nutritional habits on it which should be a better predicted of longevity than 'who's driving the car' as noted by Lee.  Although maybe that question would be very relevant if your significant other is a driving maniac!

Anyway, I thought it was kind of fun to do it even if it isn't a perfect science.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Nov 4, 2014)

Mine was 81 and 78.5, respectively.  Debby, I agree with you on the mental reservation of age of death.  I watched my mom live as an invalid with severe osteoporosis for 9 years and died shortly after a hip fracture.  Then my dad was put in a nursing home because he couldn't live on his own....he had alzheimers and died in the nursing home at 90.  I made a mental note that if I couldn't be somewhat healthy, I didn't want to live that long.  Both of them were miserable in their skins.  That's no way to live.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2014)

I got 93 and 85.26.  Just did the quiz for fun, like you say, not perfect science.   I only want longevity if I'm healthy for my age, if I have Alzheimers, or am in chronic pain, or with a terminal disease, I'd rather do an "assisted" suicide.


----------

